# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Balancimi i punës, familjes dhe fëmijve për nënat e reja

## Fiori

Sot nënat e reja, ndryshe nga brezat më të vjetër _(jo te gjitha),_ kanë punën 10-11 ore ne dite (duke perfshire ketu dhe vajtje ardhjen, plus oret qe punojne nga shtepia fale teknologjise), duhet te jene amvisa, te jene bashkeshorte per burrat dhe nena per femijet e tyre. Po t'i llogarisesh te gjitha, del se dita nuk ka ore te mjaftueshme. Gjithsesi shumica nga ne vazhdojme t'i bejme te tera por shpeshhere duke haruar faktin e te qenit femer, nevojen dhe perkushtimin qe kerkojme ne si individ. 

Mendova te hap kete teme ne menyre qe te diskutojme duke ndare eksperiencat tona apo dhe duke dhene keshilla ne ndihme te njera tjetres!


_----
Kur mëma s'eshte e lumtur, asnjë në familje nuk eshte i lumtur_  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

cfare telepatie
 sa desha te hapjia nje teme te ketille
nga c'the duhet shtuar qe shumica nga ne jemi jashte , te vetem pa prinder e pa te aferm qe mund te na jepni sado pak nje ndihme te vogel dhe keshtu do jemi te detyruar te bejme apel tek njerez te panjohur.
Po me cfare c'mimi ?
 Jo vetem financiar , por edhe emocional
 ti besh besim nje te panjohuri eshte te marresh parasysh rreziqet :i terbuar:

----------


## Marya

Sa e mori vesh ky drejtori im qe jam shtatzene me therriti ne zyre
 as nuk me uroi fare , por gjeja e pare qe me tha
 juve e komplikoni jeten........; :i terbuar: 
 me ra si bombe, eshte jeta ime i thashe , e mund ta di nje pederast c'do te thote te behesh nene.

Ok , isha e angazhuar me kontrate qe shkonte c'do 6 muaj dhe sa morri vesh per shtatzanine me bente kontrata mujore, donte te shikonte  sa do duroja  dhe me qellim qe une mos te vihesha ne raport mjekesor dhe ai te ishte i detyruar  te me paguante, desha ta shtyja sa mundja qe edhe une te perfitoja nga leja e lindjes se te punosh si qeni  dhe te mos perfitosh ne nje moment kaq te rendesishem cu kuptua, me vinte inat....
dhe tani qe termi ngadale po afrohet sot me therrit ne zyre per te komunikuar qe nuk ma zgjat me kontraten duke nxjerre justifikime  jo femija , jo transporti , jo terri , jo verri. jo i duhet nje njeri i disponueshem........
te pakten systemi te ndihmon ca dhe sigurimet shoqerore te paguajne lejen e lindjes, por prap keto gjera te ta helmojne gjakun dhe nuk te lejojne te gezosh faktin e te qenit nene
 kjo eshte shoqeria e sotme kapitaliste , nuk ka me humanizem, te duash te lindes perceptohet si krime  :i terbuar: 
 do femije beji bay bay karrieres

----------


## Fiori

Me vjen keq qe ke pasur experience te tille. Mua me ndodhi krejt e kunderta dhe qe kur ngela shtatzene jam perkedhelur shume si nga punonjesit ashtu dhe familja. 

Ketu ne Amerike nuk nxjerrin dot si shkak per mos marrje ne pune apo mos vazhdim kontrate shtatzanine, ndaj ndoshta duhet ta shikosh nje here kontraten qe ke pas 6 muajt e kaluar dhe kontakto zyren e punes (ose ndihmes sociale atje ku je) dhe permende qe arsyeja perse nuk tu zgjat kontrata ishte shtatzania. 

Temen ne fakt e hapa me shume per nenat pas lindjes. Kur vjen femija ne jete dhe vete je akoma si ne Boten e Cudirave e spo merr vesh cfare te ndodhedhe pse jeta vazhdon por tani me nje pjestarr me shume. 

Nuk mund te them se karrieres i kam thene bye bye edhe pse shpesh dua ta bej ate gje  :buzeqeshje:  Por tani karrieres i eshte shtuar dhe nje jete e plote familjare. Kur jam duke punuar ne nje project gjithe diten, smund te shkoj ne shtepi dhe te clodhem apo te rriperterihem per diten tjeter, por duhet te kujdesem per gjithcka tjeter qe kerkon familja nga mua. Ndoshta per kete mund te diskutojme pak me gjate

----------

